# Ferguson pronto a cedere Anderson e Nani



## PippoInzaghi92 (22 Settembre 2012)

*Alex Ferguson pronto a cedere Anderson e Nani* nel prossimo mercato invernale. Secondo il portale inglese Caught Offside, infatti, il manager del Manchester United vorrebbe vendere i due giocatori per ripianare la cifra spesa in estate per Van Persie e poter così tornare alla carica sul mercato.

http://www.sportmediaset.mediaset.i...7/pillole-di-calciomercato.shtml?refresh_cens


Beh,io su entrambi lo farei un pensierino


----------



## juventino (22 Settembre 2012)

Nani sarebbe da prendere, mentre Anderson è un giocatore normalissimo che all'epoca pagarono uno sproposito.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (22 Settembre 2012)

Fan schifo entrambi


----------



## Degenerate X (22 Settembre 2012)

Nani da noi sarebbe il top player, peccato che dopo tre partite inizierà a farci bestemmiare perchè anzichè passare la palla e giocare farà come Boateng.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (22 Settembre 2012)

nonostante sia una ***** anderson a centrocampo da noi,vista la situazione sarebbe ottimo


----------



## prebozzio (22 Settembre 2012)

Che bluff Anderson. Il nuovo Ronaldinho, dicevano...


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

se costa pochissimo prenderei solo Anderson


----------



## DannySa (22 Settembre 2012)

Anderson è ghey dichiarato, assieme a Montolivo intesa a 1000, poi con Abate..


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

In una rosa scarsa come la nostra sarebbero oro entrambi, ma non arriveranno mai, non possiamo permetterceli.


----------



## raducioiu (22 Settembre 2012)

Anderson fa pena, Nani è stato molto sopravvalutato. Il primo è un pacco da evitare, il secondo per me si potrebbe anche prendere... ma a costi contenuti.


----------



## Now i'm here (22 Settembre 2012)

da noi sarebbero titolarissimi entrambi, ma non abbiamo neanche i soldi finti del monopoli per poterceli permettere.


----------



## Darren Marshall (22 Settembre 2012)

Now i'm here ha scritto:


> da noi sarebbero titolarissimi entrambi, ma non abbiamo neanche i soldi finti del monopoli per poterceli permettere.



Prestito con diritto di riscatto


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2012)

Ti credo che li vende, pagati a peso d'oro e si sono dimostrati due mezzi giocatori.


----------



## DexMorgan (22 Settembre 2012)

Nani è un ottimo giocatore. Anderson si è perso, ma le potenzialità sembrava le avesse.
Io, prenderei il primo tutta la vita.


----------



## Jaqen (22 Settembre 2012)

Finalmente li vendiamo.
Anderson ancora ancora... Nani non lo voglio più vedere


----------



## Arsozzenal (22 Settembre 2012)

sincramente a me non fa impazzire nessuno dei 2..dello united mi piace e non poco valencia..nelle ultime partite è stato devastante...quando punta l'uomo lo salta sempre


----------



## MaggieCloun (22 Settembre 2012)

nani magari *_*


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (22 Settembre 2012)

Giusto, due cessi a pedali. Nel Milan tuttavia sarebbero titolari, secondo me.


----------



## Superdinho80 (22 Settembre 2012)

tutt'altro che due cessi, due grandissimi giocatori, io li prenderei entrambi..l'unico difetto che hanno potrebbe essere quello che non sono dei perfetti professionisti ma sul talento di questi due non si discute


----------



## Jino (22 Settembre 2012)

Ogni tanto capita che guardo lo United oppure il Portogallo...e questo Nani è sempre impalpabile...azzecca una partita su 10.


----------



## MrPeppez (27 Settembre 2012)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> In una rosa scarsa come la nostra sarebbero oro entrambi, ma non arriveranno mai, non possiamo permetterceli.


concordo


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (27 Settembre 2012)

dopo aver visto traorè e constant oggi,pagherei di tasca mia per vedere anderson al loro posto


----------



## prebozzio (27 Settembre 2012)

Jino ha scritto:


> Ogni tanto capita che guardo lo United oppure il Portogallo...e questo Nani è sempre impalpabile...azzecca una partita su 10.



Uno dei commentatori di Sky (Nicola Roggero) durante la partita con il Liverpool ha detto: "Nani è sempre il migliore in campo: o per lo United o per gli avversari"


----------



## Superdinho80 (27 Settembre 2012)

nani è uno dei calciatori più discontinui del pianeta, ma se azzecca la partita non ce n'è per nessuno ti salta sistematicamente ogni volta che tocca palla e sulla fascia ti crea un mare di pericoli


----------



## Hammer (27 Settembre 2012)

Anderson nel 2007 venne pagato 30 milioni di €


----------



## The Ripper (27 Settembre 2012)

"cessi"..... Tenetevi Traorè e Emanuelson, che posso dirvi...

Da prendere entrambi ad occhi chiusi


----------



## Jino (27 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Uno dei commentatori di Sky (Nicola Roggero) durante la partita con il Liverpool ha detto: "Nani è sempre il migliore in campo: o per lo United o per gli avversari"



Eh, chiaro  se non è in giornata non tocca palla e quando lo fa le perde tutte


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (27 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "cessi"..... Tenetevi Traorè e Emanuelson, che posso dirvi...
> 
> Da prendere entrambi ad occhi chiusi


Eh, per la nostra situazione sarebbero da prendere al volo.


----------



## Dumbaghi (27 Settembre 2012)

Anderson è tanta roba, altrochè, quel pazzo di Ferguson l'ha snaturato mettendolo mediano, mezzala lo vedrei bene.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2012)

anderson oltretutto è da sempre uno dei miei giocatori preferiti nonostante non sia mai stato,per ora,un grande..nani ovviamente per noi sarebbe platino colato..con 2 innesti del genere un terzino sinistro e un centrale potremmo tranquillamente essere competitivi per lo scudetto


----------



## Jino (28 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "cessi"..... Tenetevi Traorè e Emanuelson, che posso dirvi...
> 
> Da prendere entrambi ad occhi chiusi



Si ma esistono anche le vie di mezzo. Intendo dire che con l'ipotetico prezzo che ci sparerebbero per quei due secondo me si trova di meglio di due mezzi giocatori, che vista l'età tali rimarrebbero.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2012)

che siano 2 mezzi giocatori è da verificare secondo me,anderson l'ha rovinato ferguson secondo me,sarebbe un ottima mezz'ala e un discreto trequartista di sicuro migliore di emanuelson e forse anche di boateng,nani non sarà un fenomeno ma ha i mezzi per esserlo,è stato demolito dall'ambiente dove tutti si aspettavano fosse il nuovo cristiano ronaldo sopratutto dopo la cessione,in un nuovo contesto magari può dire e come la sua,non può più diventare un fenomeno ma sicuramente un ottimo giocatore e una delle migliori ali al mondo con le qualità che si ritrova.


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> che siano 2 mezzi giocatori è da verificare secondo me,anderson l'ha rovinato ferguson secondo me,sarebbe un ottima mezz'ala e un discreto trequartista di sicuro migliore di emanuelson e forse anche di boateng,nani non sarà un fenomeno ma ha i mezzi per esserlo,è stato demolito dall'ambiente dove tutti si aspettavano fosse il nuovo cristiano ronaldo sopratutto dopo la cessione,in un nuovo contesto magari può dire e come la sua,non può più diventare un fenomeno ma sicuramente un ottimo giocatore e una delle migliori ali al mondo con le qualità che si ritrova.



anderson da quello che mi risulta non fa proprio una vita da atleta, si è rovinato da solo, ferguson lo ha impiegato poco ma spesso ha giocato mezzala


----------



## Sindaco (28 Settembre 2012)

City, Bayern o PSG. Tutte le altre sono già coperte oppure non hanno soldi


----------



## FeboApolloManuel (28 Settembre 2012)

Non mi dispiacerebbero affatto, ma ora come ora, la vedo che possa arrivarne uno, ma addirittura entrambi...


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2012)

Sindaco ha scritto:


> City, Bayern o PSG. Tutte le altre sono già coperte oppure non hanno soldi



escluderei decisamente il bayern così come il city,giocatori che non servono assolutamente al modulo del city,e dove il bayern è già copertissimo


----------



## Superdinho80 (28 Settembre 2012)

DMZtheRockBear ha scritto:


> escluderei decisamente il bayern così come il city,giocatori che non servono assolutamente al modulo del city,e dove il bayern è già copertissimo



al psg servirebbe, gliene servirebbero anche due di mezzale a fianco a verratti


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (28 Settembre 2012)

infatti non li ho esclusi da un eventuale corsa ai 2 giocatori,anderson penso che in francia farebbe la sua porca figura nonostante il psg sia coperto in quella zona(motta,verratti,sissoko,chantome,pastore,matuidi,bodmer),idem nani,ma non dimentichiamoci che il psg in attacco è già pienissimo:ibra,lavezzi,menez,gameiro,nenè,hoarou.qualche volta tra i 3 d'attacco ci gioca pastore e a gennaio arriva anche lucas,mettendo in preventivo che nenè sicuramente andrà via dovrebbero andar via almeno 1 o 2 tra menez(che però mi sembra molto gradito ad ancelotti e all'ambiente parigino) gameiro(che spreco sarebbe cederlo come un pacco postale) e hoarou(che secondo me da noi ruberebbe tranquillamente il posto a pazzini).


----------



## SololaMaglia (28 Settembre 2012)

Che flop sto Anderson


----------



## SololaMaglia (28 Settembre 2012)

The Ripper ha scritto:


> "cessi"..... Tenetevi Traorè e Emanuelson, che posso dirvi...
> 
> Da prendere entrambi ad occhi chiusi



Li paghi tu 8 milioni di ingaggio a Nani (questo è quello che ha chiesto prima della chiusura del mercato), più non so quanto di cartellino?

Meglio stare alla larga!!!


----------



## Andrea89 (28 Settembre 2012)

Nani non lo vorrei nonostante la nostra pessima situazione.Anderson non mi fa impazzire,anzi,ma visto che a centrocampo abbiamo solo falegnami+Montolivo non ci sputerei sopra.
In ogni caso credo che le cifre siano improponibili per il Milan.


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (28 Settembre 2012)

Cifre improponibili, e comunque abbiamo Traorè, osservato speciale di Braida  dobbiamo solo ringraziare per lo sforzo economico!


----------



## PippoInzaghi92 (29 Settembre 2012)

*Scontro allo United: Nani tira un pugno all'italiano Petrucci e Fergie..*

L'amore tra il Manchester United e Nani sta diminuendo giorno per giorno. Sir Alex Ferguson infatti non è per nulla contento delle prestazioni del portoghese, sostitutito dopo 45 minuti contro il Liverpool, e tutto questo sta pregiudicando il rinnovo con i red devils, che tarda ad arrivare. Questa estate Nani sembrava vicino al Zenit di San Pietroburgo, ma le sue richieste eccessive in termini d'ingaggio aveva fatto saltare la trattativa, anche perchè in realtà Nani vuole restare allo United e firmare il rinnovo ma il centrocampista vuole un quadriennale da 130.000 sterline a settimana e il club inglese non pare voglia cedere alle sue richieste.

E la situazione sarebbe peggiorata dopo che Nani è arrivato allo scontro fisico con Davide Petrucci, centrocampista italiano di 20 anni che si è scontrato prima verbalmente con il portoghese, che addirittura pare che gli abbia dato anche un pugno con i compagni che sono corsi a separare i due. A Ferguson questo comportamento non è piaciuto per niente e adesso sta pensando di mettere Nani sul mercato nel mese di gennaio. 


Si vabbe. Questo lo mandano via a calci.


----------



## Jino (29 Settembre 2012)

Non a caso Feruson vuole vendere questo eterno incompiuto.


----------



## DannySa (29 Settembre 2012)

Uno così non deve più avere mercato ad alti livelli, è un giocatore finito per me.


----------



## DMZtheRockBear (29 Settembre 2012)

mah intanto oggi sta giocando e ha pure segnato


----------



## bmb (30 Settembre 2012)

Fanno pena. Non li voglio neanche in una tragica situazione come la nostra.


----------



## DannySa (30 Settembre 2012)

Però uno scambio con Robinho lo farei volentieri..


----------

